# Fishing /Tying the "mega worm"?



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone have much success fishing the mega worm? It is a longish San Juan worm, heavily weighted, first utilized for the Arkansas/Missouri tailwaters. I met a gent last weekend who says it is his number one winter pattern for trout.

I picked up a few colors of the material and it is super simple to whip up.

Any luck using it? Presentation tips to share?

For reference: Fly Tying Video Tutorials - Flys & Guides


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Shmang said:


> Anyone have much success fishing the mega worm? It is a longish San Juan worm, heavily weighted, first utilized for the Arkansas/Missouri tailwaters. I met a gent last weekend who says it is his number one winter pattern for trout.
> 
> I picked up a few colors of the material and it is super simple to whip up.
> 
> ...


At my age (75) with lousy tying skills, I may even be able to tie this one & looks like I will. Thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

How about the Davy Wotton Suspended Shad next to it ? That thing looks like a Bass Slayer Extraordinaire !!


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah that looks really good too!


----------

